# Equivalent Ical pour XP



## pampelune (8 Août 2004)

Ayant un PC sous XP au bureau, j'aimerais trouver un équivalent en français d'Ical ou d'Entourage gratuit que je pourrais installer.

Apparemment Outlook 2003 est payant, connaissez vous autre chose ?

Merci.


----------



## Lio70 (8 Août 2004)

Je ne sais pas. Mais tu trouveras peut-être ton bonheur ici :

http://telecharger.01net.com/windows/


----------



## golf (8 Août 2004)

On pas vraiment dire que ce soit le meilleur forum pour poser cette question !!!
M'enfin !...

PalmDesktop...


> Palm? Desktop est un carnet d'adresses, un agenda, une liste de tâches, un programme de suivi des dépenses, et bien plus encore ! Ce logiciel peut être utilisé comme une application indépendante...


----------



## pampelune (8 Août 2004)

Pour Golf : J'ai lu l'intitulé du forum Bar Macgé :

"Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !"

J'en ai conclu que c'était ok   
J'ai essayé Palm desktop et ne le trouve pas terrible, merci ça aurait pu pourtant, je l'utilisais sous Mac il y a quelques années et le trouvais bien à l'époque mais depuis, je trouve qu'il n'a pas beaucoup évolué.

Sinon, merci Lio70, je vais jeter un coup d'oeil


----------



## Blogiver (19 Août 2004)

Mozilla développe un calendrier dans ce genre. Mais c'est en anglais.
Mozilla Sunbird


----------



## pampelune (19 Août 2004)

Je viens de le voir, merci ça a l'air pas mal je trouve, et il va sû^rê^mên^t^arriver bientôt en français  comme Firefox et Thunderbird


----------



## pampelune (2 Octobre 2004)

Rien de nouveau que vous auriez testé ?

Sunbird semble pas mal mais est encore un peu buggé...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Octobre 2004)

pampelune a dit:
			
		

> Ayant un PC sous XP au bureau, j'aimerais trouver un équivalent en français d'Ical ou d'Entourage gratuit que je pourrais installer.
> 
> Apparemment Outlook 2003 est payant, connaissez vous autre chose ?
> 
> Merci.



je crois si tu télécharges la suite netscape, t'as la totale, navigateur et le bordel pour les couriers..


----------



## pampelune (2 Octobre 2004)

En effet mais vu que je le voudrais pour le bureau, je ne peux pas utiliser un autre client mail que Lotus sur lequel on est. C'est pourquoi je voudrais juste le calendrier.

Cela dit le calendrier Netscape est le même je pense que Sunbird ;-)

Merci en tous cas.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Octobre 2004)

T'as pas de calendrier sur lotus ??


----------



## pampelune (2 Octobre 2004)

Si mais je le trouve nul. Pourtant c'est la dernière version. Moins ergonomique, y'a pas :-((


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Octobre 2004)

Ah ben lotus c'est lotus, nous aussi on a ça...

Mais bon..ça fait sérieux...

Moi quand je rentre chez moi j'exulte à la vue de mon Kmail, si beau, si pratique...


----------



## pampelune (2 Octobre 2004)

Ce que je voudrais, c'est une copie d'Ical pour XP en fait ;-)
Ou alors Entourage pour PC. Apparemment c'est outlook 2003, mais mon informaticien ne veut pas le mettre car conflit avec Lotus :-(


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Octobre 2004)

Et outlook c'est quand même une belle merde... un bon moyen de choper la chtouille informatique..


----------



## pampelune (2 Octobre 2004)

Je ne sais, en revanche, la version mac Entourage est très bien, je ne peux m'en passer.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Octobre 2004)

COnnais pas, mais si tu le dis...


----------



## Blogiver (22 Novembre 2004)

J'ai vu çà récemment, mais je ne l'ai pas testé.

http://aquaxp.com/index.php?p=22#

 Par ailleurs, je ne sais pas si c'est compatible iCal, mais pour le Look and Feel pourquoi pas.


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

oups ! Je me suis trompé de forum ? :love:


----------



## Blogiver (22 Novembre 2004)

Promis, j'arrête de parler PC !


----------



## Grug (22 Novembre 2004)

n'y a t'il pas une version de palm desktop pour XP ?


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> n'y a t'il pas une version de palm desktop pour XP ?


 poisson


----------



## Grug (22 Novembre 2004)

oui, ok, la prochaine fois, je lis à partir du debut avant de poster


----------



## Grug (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> poisson


 
 joli chapeau, fais gaffe aux UV la prochaine fois


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

là tu te moques !


----------



## sylko (22 Novembre 2004)

Ben, bien sûr que ça existe iCal, sur Windows...


----------



## nato kino (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> là tu te moques !


Il y a de quoi faut dire aussi.  :love:


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il y a de quoi faut dire aussi.  :love:


 toi d'abord ch'te parle pu.


----------



## nato kino (23 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> toi d'abord ch'te parle pu.


gnagnagna


----------



## poildep (23 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagna


 toi-même !


----------



## nato kino (23 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> toi-même !


même pas vrai d'abord


----------



## poildep (23 Novembre 2004)

maiiis heuu si ! Pi c'est çui qui dit qui est !


----------



## nato kino (23 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> maiiis heuu si ! Pi c'est çui qui dit qui est !


Ben m'en fiche d'abord !! Te cause plus, NA !!  :rateau:


----------

